# Cheaper Aftermarket Light Kits / Zero Turn Mower



## Cornelia_Hiker (Aug 24, 2008)

Manufacturer's accessories are SO expensive   Next spring I'm going to get a new Zero Turn mower for the yard. Would like to add a light kit. They mount on the front and are on spring supports. I can run the wiring, do all hookup. Anyone know where I can find cheaper add on lighting kits?

Thanks!


----------



## Broncoxlt (Aug 24, 2008)

Cornelia_Hiker said:


> Manufacturer's accessories are SO expensive   Next spring I'm going to get a new Zero Turn mower for the yard. Would like to add a light kit. They mount on the front and are on spring supports. I can run the wiring, do all hookup. Anyone know where I can find cheaper add on lighting kits?
> 
> Thanks!



look at walmart or advanced auto parts


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Broncoxlt,

So do they have them there or are you guessing?

Thanks


----------



## Broncoxlt (Aug 24, 2008)

Cornelia_Hiker said:


> Hi Broncoxlt,
> 
> So do they have them there or are you guessing?
> 
> Thanks



Both walmart nad advanced auto parts have off road lights fog lights and divivng lights and some tractor lights. Also check out northerntool.com


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey and thanks, Well this will be a specialty item as the mounts are these spring loaded deals so the light can hit a bush and not break off.


----------



## Todd E (Aug 24, 2008)

I have never seen lights at stores that are the same as the kits that you buy for ZRTs. The one for my Toro is a three light kit completely prewired with a plug. All you do is mount, ziptie wiring, and plug in connector. The kit for mine is $99 + tax. What brand are you referring to? You cannot buy Toro brand parts other than from authorized dealer. If you want similars.....you must find someone who has fabricated kits/parts and sells them under a diff name. I have never seen ZRT light kits other than at the dealer. 

Course....if you are mechanical minded....you can buy white fogs similar to the kit, buy longer mounting bolts, buy yourself some sized according springs, wire lights in together, put a male or female conn on end of wire......voila.


----------



## gonner (Aug 24, 2008)

Dude don't fall for the factory play.I've got a Graverly ztr and I put
my lights on myself.They the dealer wanted to sell me the light kit
for 200$ and another 50$ to install.YEAH RIGHT! I went to Northern Tool Supply and bought a light kit and supplies and have around 25 or 30$ in it,took me maybe an hour to mount and wire 
lights.Later I found a square halogen light kit at Harbor Frieght Tools that was cheaper than what I bought mine for and it had better brackets for mounting to the machine.SO yeah you can find them  and you can do them yourself.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll check out Northern


----------

